# I have a website!!!!



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Larry told me that I could set up a free website with weebly! So, I've been playing with it for the past week. I wanted to be able to show my friends & family (that aren't on facebook) my paintings & pictures of Cholla & Zoey. All in one spot! I'm so excited! 

I was thinking of adding a section that would have the original pictures that were used for the paintings & a paragraph from the owner, telling about their hedgie. Have to get everyone's permission & stories.

It's a work in progress. And, as usual, I don't know what I'm doing. :lol:If you can think of anything I need to change - let me know!

Woohoo!  

(oops - should probably include the website) :roll:

http://pjspaintings.weebly.com/


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Very nice!  I knew you could do it,weebly is user friendly.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Thanks so much for your help Larry! I want to add thumbnails, but don't know how. And don't know how to create one for myself. I'll probably play with it some more later - will be leaving shortly. Thanks again!!


----------



## Sunflowerseeds (Mar 3, 2011)

That's awesome, congratulations! I may be messaging you soon about doing something for me.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Ahhh PJM, I love your paintings!
Is there any way you could do a decal-type one so that I could stick it onto Kashi's cage? I have this giant piece of coroplast on top that looks like a blank banner right now, I'd love to put something as pretty on there!


----------



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

It looks great! I love your paintings  I plan to commission one from you someday, jut have to find the perfect picture of my pricklepants XD


----------



## lpercz (Dec 23, 2010)

how exciting! congrats!

those horse and manatee paintings are gorgeous!


----------



## Sunflowerseeds (Mar 3, 2011)

lpercz said:


> how exciting! congrats!
> 
> those horse and manatee paintings are gorgeous!


I agree, the Manatee one was stunning! Have you ever painted cats...would you be interested in it?


----------



## lmg_319 (Oct 4, 2010)

Love it! The paintings all look so good


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Love it, I'm a huge fan of your work!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Sunflowerseeds said:


> That's awesome, congratulations! I may be messaging you soon about doing something for me.


  I've been dying to do another albino.


shaelikestaquitos said:


> Ahhh PJM, I love your paintings!
> Is there any way you could do a decal-type one so that I could stick it onto Kashi's cage? I have this giant piece of coroplast on top that looks like a blank banner right now, I'd love to put something as pretty on there!


I would love to try. Although, I'm not too sure what you mean by decal-type. (?)


NoDivision said:


> It looks great! I love your paintings  I plan to commission one from you someday, jut have to find the perfect picture of my pricklepants XD


I'm looking forward to it!


lpercz said:


> how exciting! congrats!
> those horse and manatee paintings are gorgeous!


 Thanks!!  


Sunflowerseeds said:


> I agree, the Manatee one was stunning! Have you ever painted cats...would you be interested in it?


 I haven't painted a cat yet. I'd be willing to try - but just be warned...it may have quills!!! :lol:

Img & Susana - thanks so much!

The manatees I did for my hubby - we're big fans of them. Hoping someday to swim with them in Florida.

See all the encouragement you guys have all given me!? You've created a monster! :lol:


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

For the painting to be done somehow digitally so that it could be printed as a sticker, or as long as it is a size that I can just have glued onto the sign type piece of coroplast on his cage ^_^;


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Ahh, I love your paintings!! I really want to get one done of Lily sometime, I'm just not sure when I can afford it. :roll: I'll have to see where I'm at once I'm halfway into summer or so, maybe I'll be able to get one then.


----------



## mcwojo (Dec 29, 2010)

I can hardly wait to get mine. I'm so exctied!!!! I would love Hazel to be on your website.


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

It is a fantastic site PJM! Did you ever believe this would happen when you first picked up a paintbrush?!
I am heading out of town for a few days, but will contact you about a Pliny painting after I get back!
Also might be interested in a painting of my Percy horse as well!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

shaelikestaquitos said:


> For the painting to be done somehow digitally so that it could be printed as a sticker, or as long as it is a size that I can just have glued onto the sign type piece of coroplast on his cage ^_^;


Oh!  I get it now! The only way I can think of would be to do a small painting & take a picture of it. :?: They also have canvas board that's a lot thinner than the normal painting canvas. :?: Anyone have any other ideas? 


Lilysmommy said:


> Ahh, I love your paintings!! I really want to get one done of Lily sometime, I'm just not sure when I can afford it. :roll: I'll have to see where I'm at once I'm halfway into summer or so, maybe I'll be able to get one then.


 There's never enough time or money! :roll: I can only do a few at a time anyway - since I work about 40 hours & do about 15 hours of volunteer work every week. I get an hour or 2 in the evenings & a few more hours on the weekend to paint with. So...it may be summer before I could do it anyway! :lol: I'm just kidding! Kind of  :lol: 


mcwojo said:


> I can hardly wait to get mine. I'm so exctied!!!! I would love Hazel to be on your website.


 I'm excited too! She's a cutie! Love those big ears!  


ThePliny said:


> It is a fantastic site PJM! Did you ever believe this would happen when you first picked up a paintbrush?!
> I am heading out of town for a few days, but will contact you about a Pliny painting after I get back!
> Also might be interested in a painting of my Percy horse as well!


Thanks! And NO! NEVER in a million years would have thought any of this would EVER happen! I still think there are elves in the house that paint while I'm asleep. They just sign my name & I go with it! :lol:

Speaking of which - I have the afternoon off & must therefore...PAINT!


----------



## RalphsMum (Oct 14, 2010)

PJM, you have such a natural talent...for someone who has never picked up a paintbrush, I think your work is incredible - I'm a big fan


----------



## Sunflowerseeds (Mar 3, 2011)

Sunflowerseeds said:


> I agree, the Manatee one was stunning! Have you ever painted cats...would you be interested in it?


 I haven't painted a cat yet. I'd be willing to try - but just be warned...it may have quills!!! :lol: [/quote]

I sent you an email, but I forgot to ask, do you accept paypal?


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Thanks RalphsMum!  


Sunflowerseeds said:


> I sent you an email, but I forgot to ask, do you accept paypal?


Got it! Yes, I do take paypal - that would probably be a good thing to put on the website. Thanks!

I have a thumbnail now! Hedgehog Grove created the logo and Herisson was kind enough to put it together for me! I love it!!


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Aww PJ, I am so glad you are able to do these paintings! I know it's not just me that always loves to see you post up a photo after you have finished one!  
Congrats on the site, it's lovely!  

Remember this?-----> o/
(high-five!)


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Your website is awesome. I still can't get over the detail in them, each time its like I see something I didn't notice before. You are so talented and its so great that you make these treasures for people


----------



## pearlthehedgie (Feb 15, 2011)

Those are fantastic! You really have a talent!! We may have to order one of Pearl sometime soon.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

tie-dye hedgie said:


> Aww PJ, I am so glad you are able to do these paintings! I know it's not just me that always loves to see you post up a photo after you have finished one!
> Congrats on the site, it's lovely!
> 
> Remember this?-----> o/
> (high-five!)


\o Back at ya! :lol:

Thank you all! So much!!

I just added a new feature to the site - it's called "Meet the Inspiration" & it has the original photo(s) used for the painting, as well as some history of the hedgie. There are only a couple right now - but hopefully more to come. I think it's really neat to be able to get to know the hedgie behind the painting. So far, most of them have had one issue or another to deal with. Being re-homed, handicapped, rejected, suffering from WHS. But they all have happy endings because they are with people who love them.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

great news about the website!


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

PJM said:


> Oh!  I get it now! The only way I can think of would be to do a small painting & take a picture of it. :?: They also have canvas board that's a lot thinner than the normal painting canvas. :?: Anyone have any other ideas?


A thinner canvas board sounds like the best bet 

Now I just have to pick a pictureeee ;D


----------

